# BBQ / Meet @ MAGIC'S Sunday 6th May



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Right guys/gals

This is the confirmed date come rain or shine :smokin:

As last years BBQ's held at mine, the weather was hot the food was good and the turn out even better.

Partners also welcome - the more the merrier.

I want to smash last years numbers and kick this years meet off in Magic style.

Local accomodation can be found if you are traveling from a distance (I can recommend a few)

We are located in Camberley GU15 (the full address will be sent to those that dont know nearer the time)

Sunday 6th May 2012 10am - whenever :squintdan

This year we will have the following companies in attendance :thumbsup: TBC


Zaino - 

Knight Racer - 

SVM -

GTC -

Litchfield Imports -

Ollie my PDR guy -

Wrapping demo's - 

And lots more.


We will ask for a general donation during the day as we did last time and all money raised will be donated to a childrens charity.


Some pics from the last BBQ meet:




















































































































































































I look forward to seeing you on the day :thumbsup:

Robbie


Please place your names below (copy and paste) :


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

There will also be discounts available for all bookings (with deposits paid ) on the day. 

Robbie


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

1. Nigel Power


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Looks like I've got a busy day on the 6th then. Super Car Sunday at Goodwoods Breakfast club, then my first ever GTR meet  Then back home before running over to Essex for a Wedding reception :squintdan

Looking forward to meeting everyone :thumbsup:


1. Nigel Power
2. Saucyboy


----------



## Fazza (Aug 29, 2011)

Count me in! Wil pop by after lunch..the boxing is on the night before!

1. Nigel Power
2. Saucyboy
3. Fazza


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

1. Nigel Power
2. Saucyboy
3. Fazza 
4. Anders_R35


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Cant make the date this time Robbie. Nevermind mate , free bump and have a great time.


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

1. Nigel Power
2. Saucyboy
3. Fazza 
4. Anders_R35
5. Karls


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Chris956 said:


> Cant make the date this time Robbie. Nevermind mate , free bump and have a great time.


No probs mate there will be others :smokin:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

1. Nigel Power
2. Saucyboy
3. Fazza 
4. Anders_R35
5. Karls


----------



## Millwallmart (Jan 17, 2012)

1. Nigel Power
2. Saucyboy
3. Fazza 
4. Anders_R35
5. Karl
6. Millwallmart


----------



## Millwallmart (Jan 17, 2012)

1. Nigel Power
2. Saucyboy
3. Fazza 
4. Anders_R35
5. Karl
6. Millwallmart


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

1. Nigel Power
2. Saucyboy
3. Fazza 
4. Anders_R35
5. Karl
6. Millwallmart
7. Grahamc


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

saucyboy said:


> Looks like I've got a busy day on the 6th then. Super Car Sunday at Goodwoods Breakfast club, then my first ever GTR meet  Then back home before running over to Essex for a Wedding reception :squintdan
> 
> Looking forward to meeting everyone :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Hmm, Goodwood beforehand if I can get up early sounds good! Does that involve going through that new tunnel? I can feel an Akrapovic sound clip opportunity! :chuckle:

1. Nigel Power
2. Saucyboy
3. Fazza 
4. Anders_R35
5. Karl
6. Millwallmart
7. Grahamc
8. David.Yu


----------



## rb320ed (Feb 25, 2008)

1. Nigel Power
2. Saucyboy
3. Fazza 
4. Anders_R35
5. Karl
6. Millwallmart
7. Grahamc
8. David.Yu
9. RB320ed


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

1. Nigel Power
2. Saucyboy
3. Fazza 
4. Anders_R35
5. Karl
6. Millwallmart
7. Grahamc
8. David.Yu
9. RB320ed
10. Stevie76
__________________


----------



## draeburn (Nov 27, 2011)

1. Nigel Power
2. Saucyboy
3. Fazza
4. Anders_R35
5. Karl
6. Millwallmart
7. Grahamc
8. David.Yu
9. RB320ed
10. Stevie76
11. draeburn


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

1. Nigel Power
2. Saucyboy
3. Fazza
4. Anders_R35
5. Karl
6. Millwallmart
7. Grahamc
8. David.Yu
9. RB320ed
10. Stevie76
11. draeburn
12. Happydays


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

1. Nigel Power
2. Saucyboy
3. Fazza
4. Anders_R35
5. Karl
6. Millwallmart
7. Grahamc
8. David.Yu
9. RB320ed
10. Stevie76
11. draeburn
12. Happydays
13. 2010GTR


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

1. Nigel Power
2. Saucyboy
3. Fazza
4. Anders_R35
5. Karl
6. Millwallmart
7. Grahamc
8. David.Yu
9. RB320ed
10. Stevie76
11. draeburn
12. Happydays
13. 2010GTR
14. Hirsty


----------



## Nickgtr35 (Aug 13, 2011)

1. Nigel Power
2. Saucyboy
3. Fazza
4. Anders_R35
5. Karl
6. Millwallmart
7. Grahamc
8. David.Yu
9. RB320ed
10. Stevie76
11. draeburn
12. Happydays
13. 2010GTR
14. Hirsty
15. NickGTR35


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

1. Nigel Power
2. Saucyboy
3. Fazza
4. Anders_R35
5. Karl
6. Millwallmart
7. Grahamc
8. David.Yu
9. RB320ed
10. Stevie76
11. draeburn
12. Happydays
13. 2010GTR
14. Hirsty
15. NickGTR35
16. Mookistar


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

1. Nigel Power
2. Saucyboy
3. Fazza
4. Anders_R35
5. Karl
6. Millwallmart
7. Grahamc
8. David.Yu
9. RB320ed
10. Stevie76
11. draeburn
12. Happydays
13. 2010GTR
14. Hirsty
15. NickGTR35
16. Mookistar
17. Alloy


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Bump for an awesome meet.

1. Nigel Power
2. Saucyboy
3. Fazza
4. Anders_R35
5. Karl
6. Millwallmart
7. Grahamc
8. David.Yu
9. RB320ed
10. Stevie76
11. draeburn
12. Happydays
13. 2010GTR
14. Hirsty
15. NickGTR35
16. Mookistar
17. Alloy


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

17 so far. this should be good :smokin:


----------



## Fazza (Aug 29, 2011)

saucyboy said:


> 17 so far. this should be good :smokin:


+ with GTC, Litchfields and SVM!


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Yeah that's cool. Finally get to put faces to names and meet everyone at once. Should be a fantastic day, especially as I'll be doing a run to Goodwood in the morning. That's a thought, she will probably be filthy by the time I get there lol


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

1. Nigel Power
2. Saucyboy
3. Fazza
4. Anders_R35
5. Karl
6. Millwallmart
7. Grahamc
8. David.Yu
9. RB320ed
10. Stevie76
11. draeburn
12. Happydays
13. 2010GTR
14. Hirsty
15. NickGTR35
16. Mookistar
17. Alloy
18. Bazza_G


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Bump......


1. Nigel Power
2. Saucyboy
3. Fazza
4. Anders_R35
5. Karl
6. Millwallmart
7. Grahamc
8. David.Yu
9. RB320ed
10. Stevie76
11. draeburn
12. Happydays
13. 2010GTR
14. Hirsty
15. NickGTR35
16. Mookistar
17. Alloy
18. Bazza_G


----------



## laitm001 (Jul 3, 2011)

Count me in


----------



## WooHoo (Dec 21, 2009)

Sounds great! I'll be there!


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

Im up for it!

All those doing Goodwood beforehand fancy doing a convoy up to Robbies?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

1. Nigel Power
2. Saucyboy
3. Fazza
4. Anders_R35
5. Karl
6. Millwallmart
7. Grahamc
8. David.Yu
9. RB320ed
10. Stevie76
11. draeburn
12. Happydays
13. 2010GTR
14. Hirsty
15. NickGTR35
16. Mookistar
17. Alloy
18. Bazza_G
19. laitm001
20. WooHoo
21. Grimblin Gibbon


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Not long now:

1. Nigel Power
2. Saucyboy
3. Fazza
4. Anders_R35
5. Karl
6. Millwallmart
7. Grahamc
8. David.Yu
9. RB320ed
10. Stevie76
11. draeburn
12. Happydays
13. 2010GTR
14. Hirsty
15. NickGTR35
16. Mookistar
17. Alloy
18. Bazza_G
19. laitm001
20. WooHoo
21. Grimblin Gibbon


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Grimblin Gibbon said:


> Im up for it!
> 
> All those doing Goodwood beforehand fancy doing a convoy up to Robbies?


 yeah mate I'll be well up for that ; ) currently away with very limited access to Internet so will post up once back. Really looking forward to meeting everyone for the first time ; )


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

saucyboy said:


> yeah mate I'll be well up for that ; ) currently away with very limited access to Internet so will post up once back. Really looking forward to meeting everyone for the first time ; )


Yep I could be along with another couple of members of the Lightwater GT-R posse. Depends on what time we get to Goodwood, where we end up parking etc.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Lightwater posse :clap:

Bump for a top BBQ / meet


----------



## SteveRaspberry (Mar 14, 2012)

*MAGIC* said:


> Not long now:
> 
> 1. Nigel Power
> 2. Saucyboy
> ...


Looking forward to it


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

People on my facebook have had a link to this added to there wall and text's will follow in the next few days as a reminder of a great meet / bbq for you to start the year off.

Robbie


1. Nigel Power
2. Saucyboy
3. Fazza
4. Anders_R35
5. Karl
6. Millwallmart
7. Grahamc
8. David.Yu
9. RB320ed
10. Stevie76
11. draeburn
12. Happydays
13. 2010GTR
14. Hirsty
15. NickGTR35
16. Mookistar
17. Alloy
18. Bazza_G
19. laitm001
20. WooHoo
21. Grimblin Gibbon
22. SteveRaspberry


----------



## AK-500 (Sep 16, 2011)

I am going to try my best to make it down.
Would really love to meet everyone and hopefully be able to see some stage 1 and 2's first hand so I can make some decisions.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Knight Racer have confirmed that they will be selling goods on the day.




1. Nigel Power
2. Saucyboy
3. Fazza
4. Anders_R35
5. Karl
6. Millwallmart
7. Grahamc
8. David.Yu
9. RB320ed
10. Stevie76
11. draeburn
12. Happydays
13. 2010GTR
14. Hirsty
15. NickGTR35
16. Mookistar
17. Alloy
18. Bazza_G
19. laitm001
20. WooHoo
21. Grimblin Gibbon
22. SteveRaspberry


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm in Robbie, best time if possible for you to also have a look at the GT2RS encounter wheel refurb.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

1. Nigel Power
2. Saucyboy
3. Fazza
4. Anders_R35
5. Karl
6. Millwallmart
7. Grahamc
8. David.Yu
9. RB320ed
10. Stevie76
11. draeburn
12. Happydays
13. 2010GTR
14. Hirsty
15. NickGTR35
16. Mookistar
17. Alloy
18. Bazza_G
19. laitm001
20. WooHoo
21. Grimblin Gibbon
22. SteveRaspberry
23. OldBob
24. Robbie J ?
25. AK-500 ?


----------



## Biggus (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi Robbie, as discussed today when I picked up my car (thanks for doing the wheels, you were right about changing them to black!), I will be there, please put my name down 

Cheers, Paul.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

1. Nigel Power
2. Saucyboy
3. Fazza
4. Anders_R35
5. Karl
6. Millwallmart
7. Grahamc
8. David.Yu
9. RB320ed
10. Stevie76
11. draeburn
12. Happydays
13. 2010GTR
14. Hirsty
15. NickGTR35
16. Mookistar
17. Alloy
18. Bazza_G
19. laitm001
20. WooHoo
21. Grimblin Gibbon
22. SteveRaspberry
23. OldBob
24. Robbie J ?
25. AK-500 ?
26. Biggus


----------



## bikeracer1098 (Jan 30, 2012)

Will hopefully be able to make it.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

1. Nigel Power
2. Saucyboy
3. Fazza
4. Anders_R35
5. Karl
6. Millwallmart
7. Grahamc
8. David.Yu
9. RB320ed
10. Stevie76
11. draeburn
12. Happydays
13. 2010GTR
14. Hirsty
15. NickGTR35
16. Mookistar
17. Alloy
18. Bazza_G
19. laitm001
20. WooHoo
21. Grimblin Gibbon
22. SteveRaspberry
23. OldBob
24. Robbie J ?
25. AK-500 ?
26. Biggus
27. bikeracer1098


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

1. Nigel Power
2. Saucyboy
3. Fazza
4. Anders_R35
5. Karl
6. Millwallmart
7. Grahamc
8. David.Yu
9. RB320ed
10. Stevie76
11. draeburn
12. Happydays
13. 2010GTR
14. Hirsty
15. NickGTR35
16. Mookistar
17. Alloy
18. Bazza_G
19. laitm001
20. WooHoo
21. Grimblin Gibbon
22. SteveRaspberry
23. OldBob
24. Robbie J ?
25. AK-500 ?
26. Biggus
27. bikeracer1098
28. Steve + BEUT or Scarlet


----------



## Turbotwo (Jan 28, 2011)

1. Nigel Power
2. Saucyboy
3. Fazza
4. Anders_R35
5. Karl
6. Millwallmart
7. Grahamc
8. David.Yu
9. RB320ed
10. Stevie76
11. draeburn
12. Happydays
13. 2010GTR
14. Hirsty
15. NickGTR35
16. Mookistar
17. Alloy
18. Bazza_G
19. laitm001
20. WooHoo
21. Grimblin Gibbon
22. SteveRaspberry
23. OldBob
24. Robbie J ?
25. AK-500 ?
26. Biggus
27. bikeracer1098
28. Steve + BEUT or Scarlet
29. Turbotwo


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

*MAGIC* said:


> Knight Racer have confirmed that they will be selling goods on the day.


Excellent. And anyone wanting to see their top quality carbon sideskirts, rear valance and engine cover installed can see them on my car (thread to follow on all my mods).

Really pleased I bought those pieces from them.


----------



## NiallGTR (Aug 30, 2009)

1. Nigel Power
2. Saucyboy
3. Fazza
4. Anders_R35
5. Karl
6. Millwallmart
7. Grahamc
8. David.Yu
9. RB320ed
10. Stevie76
11. draeburn
12. Happydays
13. 2010GTR
14. Hirsty
15. NickGTR35
16. Mookistar
17. Alloy
18. Bazza_G
19. laitm001
20. WooHoo
21. Grimblin Gibbon
22. SteveRaspberry
23. OldBob
24. Robbie J ?
25. AK-500 ?
26. Biggus
27. bikeracer1098
28. Steve + BEUT or Scarlet
29. Turbotwo
30. NiallGTR


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Good stuff guys now lets go for 40.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

*MAGIC* said:


> Good stuff guys now lets go for 40.


Where are they all going to park? You'll be using Sainsbury's as your overflow car park at this rate! :chuckle:


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> Excellent. And anyone wanting to see their top quality carbon sideskirts, rear valance and engine cover installed can see them on my car (thread to follow on all my mods).
> 
> Really pleased I bought those pieces from them.


Look forward to your thread asap


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> Where are they all going to park? You'll be using Sainsbury's as your overflow car park at this rate! :chuckle:


PMSL :runaway:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Not long now guys.

1. Nigel Power
2. Saucyboy
3. Fazza
4. Anders_R35
5. Karl
6. Millwallmart
7. Grahamc
8. David.Yu
9. RB320ed
10. Stevie76
11. draeburn
12. Happydays
13. 2010GTR
14. Hirsty
15. NickGTR35
16. Mookistar
17. Alloy
18. Bazza_G
19. laitm001
20. WooHoo
21. Grimblin Gibbon
22. SteveRaspberry
23. OldBob
24. Robbie J ?
25. AK-500 ?
26. Biggus
27. bikeracer1098
28. Steve + BEUT or Scarlet
29. Turbotwo
30. NiallGTR


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Just over 2 weeks away and I cant wait for another awesome day.

1. Nigel Power
2. Saucyboy
3. Fazza
4. Anders_R35
5. Karl
6. Millwallmart
7. Grahamc
8. David.Yu
9. RB320ed
10. Stevie76
11. draeburn
12. Happydays
13. 2010GTR
14. Hirsty
15. NickGTR35
16. Mookistar
17. Alloy
18. Bazza_G
19. laitm001
20. WooHoo
21. Grimblin Gibbon
22. SteveRaspberry
23. OldBob
24. Robbie J ?
25. AK-500 ?
26. Biggus
27. bikeracer1098
28. Steve + BEUT or Scarlet
29. Turbotwo
30. NiallGTR


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

2 weeks today guys.......I cant wait.


1. Nigel Power
2. Saucyboy
3. Fazza
4. Anders_R35
5. Karl
6. Millwallmart
7. Grahamc
8. David.Yu
9. RB320ed
10. Stevie76
11. draeburn
12. Happydays
13. 2010GTR
14. Hirsty
15. NickGTR35
16. Mookistar
17. Alloy
18. Bazza_G
19. laitm001
20. WooHoo
21. Grimblin Gibbon
22. SteveRaspberry
23. OldBob
24. Robbie J ?
25. AK-500 ?
26. Biggus
27. bikeracer1098
28. Steve + BEUT or Scarlet
29. Turbotwo
30. NiallGTR


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi Robbie,

What time will this be on til as I am in south Wales for a wedding reception on Saturday night so hour and half hungover drive away but love to see everyone (be nice to see Matte Zilla too).

PM me about those carbon wheels....will you have some on demo?

Rog.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Robbie, can you add me to the list, good excuse for a run out in the car.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

ROG350Z said:


> Hi Robbie,
> 
> What time will this be on til as I am in south Wales for a wedding reception on Saturday night so hour and half hungover drive away but love to see everyone (be nice to see Matte Zilla too).
> 
> ...



Hi Rog.

Kick off approx 10am till usually going by last year approx 4-5pm. No limit on time just go whenever you want too :smokin:

No carbon wheels on demo mate sorry but have pics 

Robbie


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

1. Nigel Power
2. Saucyboy
3. Fazza
4. Anders_R35
5. Karl
6. Millwallmart
7. Grahamc
8. David.Yu
9. RB320ed
10. Stevie76
11. draeburn
12. Happydays
13. 2010GTR
14. Hirsty
15. NickGTR35
16. Mookistar
17. Alloy
18. Bazza_G
19. laitm001
20. WooHoo
21. Grimblin Gibbon
22. SteveRaspberry
23. OldBob
24. Robbie J ?
25. AK-500 ?
26. Biggus
27. bikeracer1098
28. Steve + BEUT or Scarlet
29. Turbotwo
30. NiallGTR
31. ROG350Z
32. barry p.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Robbie, I should be bringing Harry du Toit and his white front-wrapped GT-R if anybody wants to see your handiwork.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> Robbie, I should be bringing Harry du Toit and his white front-wrapped GT-R if anybody wants to see your handiwork.


Is he a member on here?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

1. Nigel Power
2. Saucyboy
3. Fazza
4. Anders_R35
5. Karl
6. Millwallmart
7. Grahamc
8. David.Yu
9. RB320ed
10. Stevie76
11. draeburn
12. Happydays
13. 2010GTR
14. Hirsty
15. NickGTR35
16. Mookistar
17. Alloy
18. Bazza_G
19. laitm001
20. WooHoo
21. Grimblin Gibbon
22. SteveRaspberry
23. OldBob
24. Robbie J ?
25. AK-500 ?
26. Biggus
27. bikeracer1098
28. Steve + BEUT or Scarlet
29. Turbotwo
30. NiallGTR
31. ROG350Z
32. barry p.
33. 1. Nigel Power
2. Saucyboy
3. Fazza
4. Anders_R35
5. Karl
6. Millwallmart
7. Grahamc
8. David.Yu
9. RB320ed
10. Stevie76
11. draeburn
12. Happydays
13. 2010GTR
14. Hirsty
15. NickGTR35
16. Mookistar
17. Alloy
18. Bazza_G
19. laitm001
20. WooHoo
21. Grimblin Gibbon
22. SteveRaspberry
23. OldBob
24. Robbie J ?
25. AK-500 ?
26. Biggus
27. bikeracer1098
28. Steve + BEUT or Scarlet
29. Turbotwo
30. NiallGTR
31. ROG350Z
32. barry p.
33. Hdutoit

:thumbsup:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Monster Energy 

Jap Performance Mag


May also be attending.



1. Nigel Power
2. Saucyboy
3. Fazza
4. Anders_R35
5. Karl
6. Millwallmart
7. Grahamc
8. David.Yu
9. RB320ed
10. Stevie76
11. draeburn
12. Happydays
13. 2010GTR
14. Hirsty
15. NickGTR35
16. Mookistar
17. Alloy
18. Bazza_G
19. laitm001
20. WooHoo
21. Grimblin Gibbon
22. SteveRaspberry
23. OldBob
24. Robbie J ?
25. AK-500 ?
26. Biggus
27. bikeracer1098
28. Steve + BEUT or Scarlet
29. Turbotwo
30. NiallGTR
31. ROG350Z
32. barry p.
33. Hdutoit


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Mate, really looking forward to this :squintdan

If anyone fancies a run up from Goodwood drop me a pm ; )


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

saucyboy said:


> Mate, really looking forward to this :squintdan
> 
> If anyone fancies a run up from Goodwood drop me a pm ; )


Its a great day and even if its raining it will still be a great day :smokin:


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

*MAGIC* said:


> There will also be discounts available for all bookings (with deposits paid ) on the day.
> 
> Robbie


Add me to the list :smokin:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Monster Energy 

Jap Performance Mag


May also be attending.



1. Nigel Power
2. Saucyboy
3. Fazza
4. Anders_R35
5. Karl
6. Millwallmart
7. Grahamc
8. David.Yu
9. RB320ed
10. Stevie76
11. draeburn
12. Happydays
13. 2010GTR
14. Hirsty
15. NickGTR35
16. Mookistar
17. Alloy
18. Bazza_G
19. laitm001
20. WooHoo
21. Grimblin Gibbon
22. SteveRaspberry
23. OldBob
24. Robbie J ?
25. AK-500 ?
26. Biggus
27. bikeracer1098
28. Steve + BEUT or Scarlet
29. Turbotwo
30. NiallGTR
31. ROG350Z
32. barry p.
33. Hdutoit
34. shaun
35.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Odd question, but do you have an internet connection I can use if needed? I'm incall for work.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

ever hgeard of a 3G card ?


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Steve said:


> ever hgeard of a 3G card ?


Of course but work is too cheap to provide and I have no use for it. Oncall is a rare occasion for me.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

ah tite b*rstards are they LOL 

I would see if you can borrow one as we had the same issue, so I purchased one which I circulated around my 6 engineers as they went on call.

Steve


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Steve said:


> ah tite b*rstards are they LOL
> 
> I would see if you can borrow one as we had the same issue, so I purchased one which I circulated around my 6 engineers as they went on call.
> 
> Steve


That is the sort of thing I expected but no. It's so irregular that it's not really worth getting. It's just home is 50 minutes away and I need to be up and running in 30. 

Yes in a GTR that would be a great drive but it's not worth losing my license!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

grahamc said:


> Odd question, but do you have an internet connection I can use if needed? I'm incall for work.


No probs G. wifi on tap :smokin:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Monster Energy 

Jap Performance Mag


May also be attending.



1. Nigel Power
2. Saucyboy
3. Fazza
4. Anders_R35
5. Karl
6. Millwallmart
7. Grahamc
8. David.Yu
9. RB320ed
10. Stevie76
11. draeburn
12. Happydays
13. 2010GTR
14. Hirsty
15. NickGTR35
16. Mookistar
17. Alloy
18. Bazza_G
19. laitm001
20. WooHoo
21. Grimblin Gibbon
22. SteveRaspberry
23. OldBob
24. Robbie J ?
25. AK-500 ?
26. Biggus
27. bikeracer1098
28. Steve + BEUT or Scarlet
29. Turbotwo
30. NiallGTR
31. ROG350Z
32. barry p.
33. Hdutoit
34. shaun
35.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

*MAGIC* said:


> No probs G. wifi on tap :smokin:


Brilliant. Thanks. Hopefully I don't need it


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

grahamc said:


> Brilliant. Thanks. Hopefully I don't need it


Hopefully you do @ £10 an hour :chuckle:


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

*MAGIC* said:


> Hopefully you do @ £10 an hour :chuckle:


thats fine... I will bill the client £20 an hour for the wifi access alone


----------



## NiallGTR (Aug 30, 2009)

1. Nigel Power
2. Saucyboy
3. Fazza
4. Anders_R35
5. Karl
6. Millwallmart
7. Grahamc
8. David.Yu
9. RB320ed
10. Stevie76
11. draeburn
12. Happydays
13. 2010GTR
14. Hirsty
15. NickGTR35
16. Mookistar
17. Alloy
18. Bazza_G
19. laitm001
20. WooHoo
21. Grimblin Gibbon
22. SteveRaspberry
23. OldBob
24. Robbie J ?
25. AK-500 ?
26. Biggus
27. bikeracer1098
28. Steve + BEUT or Scarlet
29. Turbotwo
30. ROG350Z
31. barry p.
32. Hdutoit
33. shaun
34.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Can almost smell the food......



1. Nigel Power
2. Saucyboy
3. Fazza
4. Anders_R35
5. Karl
6. Millwallmart
7. Grahamc
8. David.Yu
9. RB320ed
10. Stevie76
11. draeburn
12. Happydays
13. 2010GTR
14. Hirsty
15. NickGTR35
16. Mookistar
17. Alloy
18. Bazza_G
19. laitm001
20. WooHoo
21. Grimblin Gibbon
22. SteveRaspberry
23. OldBob
24. Robbie J ?
25. AK-500 ?
26. Biggus
27. bikeracer1098
28. Steve + BEUT or Scarlet
29. Turbotwo
30. ROG350Z
31. barry p.
32. Hdutoit
33. shaun
34. Danny
35.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Lets hope the rain stops for next weekend as I have a (your) BBQ to go to on Sunday and Bedford on Monday !!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

I have just brought a 6x6 metre marquee just incase.


----------



## Tigerruss (Sep 5, 2008)

Is that to park the GTR's under


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Tigerruss said:


> Is that to park the GTR's under


Dam sure :clap:


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Nearly here mate. Can't wait to meet every one!!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

saucyboy said:


> Nearly here mate. Can't wait to meet every one!!


7 more sleeps :smokin:


----------



## tranter5 (Apr 8, 2012)

I would love to try and make this see how work goes


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

tranter5 said:


> I would love to try and make this see how work goes


No probs


----------



## dominic1 (Feb 16, 2012)

what time does the goodwood breakfast start and finish, i might come down from my caravan in appleby, ( insert all jokes here................... ) but its quite a drive down, if i do come down then i would call and stick my head in on the way back and say hello, it would be rude not to


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Ok with less than a week to go the people below are confirmed to be attending :smokin:

Ben - GTC

Albert - Knight Racer

Snap-On (tools available to buy)

Iain - Litchfield Imports

Wrapping demo's

Zaino car care products to purchase

Full wash kits available to purchase



More to confirm this week. 



1. Nigel Power
2. Saucyboy
3. Fazza
4. Anders_R35
5. Karl
6. Millwallmart
7. Grahamc
8. David.Yu
9. RB320ed
10. Stevie76
11. draeburn
12. Happydays
13. 2010GTR
14. Hirsty
15. NickGTR35
16. Mookistar
17. Alloy
18. Bazza_G
19. laitm001
20. WooHoo
21. Grimblin Gibbon
22. SteveRaspberry
23. OldBob
24. Robbie J ?
25. AK-500 ?
26. Biggus
27. bikeracer1098
28. Steve + BEUT or Scarlet
29. Turbotwo
30. ROG350Z
31. barry p.
32. Hdutoit
33. shaun
34. Danny
35.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Sorry Robbie, won't be able to make this one but hope everyone has a great time


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

dominic1 said:


> what time does the goodwood breakfast start and finish, i might come down from my caravan in appleby, ( insert all jokes here................... ) but its quite a drive down, if i do come down then i would call and stick my head in on the way back and say hello, it would be rude not to


Goodwood starts at 8:00 until about 12:00 im going to do an early run in and leave about 10:30 for a spirited drive up! :chuckle:


----------



## dominic1 (Feb 16, 2012)

Grimblin Gibbon said:


> Goodwood starts at 8:30 until about 12:00 im going to do an early run in and leave about 10:30 for a spirited drive up! :chuckle:




cheers might have a drive down , see how the weather is then make a decision, going to be at least 3 tanks of fuel  arr well thats whats it there for


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

My address for those that dont know it will be PMed this week to you.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

*MAGIC* said:


> My address for those that dont know it will be PMed this week to you.


I suggest detailed directions from the M3 too, as sat nav will take you to through that road that has permanent barriers across it!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> I suggest detailed directions from the M3 too, as sat nav will take you to through that road that has permanent barriers across it!


True David.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

*MAGIC* said:


> True David.



Only David could find a road with barriers across it LOL

Make sure you have my Grit gaurd Robbie !!


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Grimblin Gibbon said:


> Goodwood starts at 8:00 until about 12:00 im going to do an early run in and leave about 10:30 for a spirited drive up! :chuckle:



I'll be doing the same mate. 

Fingers crossed we have some decent weather :squintdan


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

1. Nigel Power
2. Saucyboy
3. Fazza
4. Anders_R35
5. Karl
6. Millwallmart
7. Grahamc
8. David.Yu
9. RB320ed
10. Stevie76
11. draeburn
12. Happydays
13. 2010GTR
14. Hirsty
15. NickGTR35
16. Mookistar
17. Alloy
18. Bazza_G
19. laitm001
20. WooHoo
21. Grimblin Gibbon
22. SteveRaspberry
23. OldBob
24. Robbie J ?
25. AK-500 ?
26. Biggus
27. bikeracer1098
28. Steve + BEUT or Scarlet
29. Turbotwo
30. ROG350Z
31. barry p.
32. Hdutoit
33. shaun
34. Danny
35. Vynall
36.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

1. Nigel Power
2. Saucyboy
3. Fazza
4. Anders_R35
5. Karl
6. Millwallmart
7. Grahamc
8. David.Yu
9. RB320ed
10. Stevie76
11. draeburn
12. Happydays
13. 2010GTR
14. Hirsty
15. NickGTR35
16. Mookistar
17. Alloy
18. Bazza_G
19. laitm001
20. WooHoo
21. Grimblin Gibbon
22. SteveRaspberry
23. OldBob
24. Robbie J ?
25. AK-500 ?
26. Biggus
27. bikeracer1098
28. Steve + BEUT or Scarlet
29. Turbotwo
30. ROG350Z
31. barry p.
32. Hdutoit
33. shaun
34. Danny
35. Vynall
36. Trickas
37.


----------



## Millwallmart (Jan 17, 2012)

1. Nigel Power
2. Saucyboy
3. Fazza
4. Anders_R35
5. Karl
6. 
7. Grahamc
8. David.Yu
9. RB320ed
10. Stevie76
11. draeburn
12. Happydays
13. 2010GTR
14. Hirsty
15. NickGTR35
16. Mookistar
17. Alloy
18. Bazza_G
19. laitm001
20. WooHoo
21. Grimblin Gibbon
22. SteveRaspberry
23. OldBob
24. Robbie J ?
25. AK-500 ?
26. Biggus
27. bikeracer1098
28. Steve + BEUT or Scarlet
29. Turbotwo
30. ROG350Z
31. barry p.
32. Hdutoit
33. shaun
34. Danny
35. Vynall
36. Trickas
37.

Very sorry guys, I'm gonna have to miss this now...


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Robbie, any particular kick off time, PM for postcode/any maps, things to avoid as per DY post?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

OldBob said:


> Robbie, any particular kick off time, PM for postcode/any maps, things to avoid as per DY post?


PM sent :thumbsup:


1. Nigel Power
2. Saucyboy
3. Fazza
4. Anders_R35
5. Karl
6. Phantom GTR
7. Grahamc
8. David.Yu
9. RB320ed
10. Stevie76
11. draeburn
12. Happydays
13. 2010GTR
14. Hirsty
15. NickGTR35
16. Mookistar
17. Alloy
18. Bazza_G
19. laitm001
20. WooHoo
21. Grimblin Gibbon
22. SteveRaspberry
23. OldBob
24. Robbie J ?
25. AK-500 ?
26. Biggus
27. bikeracer1098
28. Steve + BEUT or Scarlet
29. Turbotwo
30. ROG350Z
31. barry p.
32. Hdutoit
33. shaun
34. Danny
35. Vynall
36. Trickas
37.


----------



## NiallGTR (Aug 30, 2009)

Can I have the PM also, just in case I can make this?


----------



## dominic1 (Feb 16, 2012)

me to please, might come my self yet weather dependant


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Address removed now PM's have been sent.


----------



## BND (Nov 21, 2007)

Will drop down also. Relocating here next month and looking to pick up a 2011. Would be good to meet a few people.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Address PM's coming to those on the list now.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Guys we have just had confirmation that Jap Performance Mag will be attending to do a shoot/article on the BBQ meet so......

GET CLEANING THOSE CARS 

Robbie


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Blindin' mate ; ) 

She's looking great at the mo but my drive to Goodwood in the morning might get her a little dirty : (

Really looking forward to this mate. Your a Top bloke for setting it up :bowdown1: Lets hope the bad weather holds off for the day.

Only one more sleeps :squintdan


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

saucyboy said:


> Blindin' mate ; )
> 
> She's looking great at the mo but my drive to Goodwood in the morning might get her a little dirty : (
> 
> ...


No probs mate there will be a few more this year also :thumbsup:
I have brought a marquee just incase Mr. Rain shows his face :bawling:


----------



## rb320ed (Feb 25, 2008)

*MAGIC* said:


> Guys we have just had confirmation that Jap Performance Mag will be attending to do a shoot/article on the BBQ meet so......
> 
> GET CLEANING THOSE CARS
> 
> Robbie


I thought you'd be showing how to clean any dirty ones! Best get my hose pipe out I mean bucket!:wavey:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

I would get it cleaned. If it would only stop bloody raining! 

BTW, who is definitely going to Goodwood first?
Maybe form a brief list and we can swap mobile numbers on PM?
I'm planning on leaving Lightwater about 7:30/8:00am and heading down via the Hindhead tunnel to record some sounds.

1. David.Yu
2. saucyboy


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

I'll be washing mine in the rain


----------



## AK-500 (Sep 16, 2011)

I have not received a PM


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

AK-500 said:


> I have not received a PM


Sorry I thought I had.

You have PM :thumbsup:


----------



## AK-500 (Sep 16, 2011)

*MAGIC* said:


> Sorry I thought I had.
> 
> You have PM :thumbsup:


Thanks mate


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Only 13.5 more hours


----------



## dominic1 (Feb 16, 2012)

Think I might come down to goodwood sounds like a laugh, will have to leave my house at about 4 ish so I get there about 8:30 will that be ok time wise at good wood or will I miss every thing , sorry for the dumb questions never been to a goodwood breakfast befor, don't want to do 260 miles and miss the boat 

Will call up to your place on the way home , will break up the trip back plus will save me having to feed my 16 year old son  

Mobile number 07918 680201 would love to meet any other people at goodwood


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

LOL, nearly here mate ; )

Having finished a good cleaning sesh I took her to her favourite watering hole so she's all ready (Although gives rain at mine overnight, pants).

One thing i did notice was that I seem to have obtained a small dent on the rear left : ( Looks like it's from a door and could only have happened last Saturday when at the Ace Cafe. I thought people would take care there :bawling:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

dominic1 said:


> Think I might come down to goodwood sounds like a laugh, will have to leave my house at about 4 ish so I get there about 8:30 will that be ok time wise at good wood or will I miss every thing , sorry for the dumb questions never been to a goodwood breakfast befor, don't want to do 260 miles and miss the boat
> 
> Will call up to your place on the way home , will break up the trip back plus will save me having to feed my 16 year old son
> 
> Mobile number 07918 680201 would love to meet any other people at goodwood


The breakfast club only starts at 8am so you won't miss anything by getting there at 8:30. I'm only planning on getting there at 9am, leaving about 10:30 to head up to Robbie's. Will PM you my mobile number. Saucyboy's going to, so hopefully 3 of us heading to Camberley together.


----------



## Nick1 (Nov 11, 2003)

Hi guys

I'm covering this for Japanese Performance.

Looking foward to a good turn out and plenty of grub!

Of course if you fancy giving my Golf a wash feel free 

See you in the morning!


----------



## AK-500 (Sep 16, 2011)

What is the start and finish time?


----------



## Nick1 (Nov 11, 2003)

10am until the last car leaves as far as I'm aware.


----------



## bazza_g (Sep 10, 2009)

*MAGIC* said:


> Only 13.5 more hours


Hi Robbie - I'm on the list but didn't get a PM, though am still trying to convince the missus that I can do this and not make us late for a wedding in Marlow...


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

bazza_g said:


> Hi Robbie - I'm on the list but didn't get a PM, though am still trying to convince the missus that I can do this and not make us late for a wedding in Marlow...


You know where I am :chuckle:
PM on its way


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Nick1 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I'm covering this for Japanese Performance.
> 
> ...


Hi Nick 

Thanks for taking the time out to cover this forr the mag :clap:

Great turnout - Awesome food - Promise me 4 pages and I will even polish the golf 

Robbie


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Nick1 said:


> 10am until the last car leaves as far as I'm aware.



Correct :squintdan 10am start and no rush to leave :smokin:


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Can someone pm the address to me....cheers.


----------



## AK-500 (Sep 16, 2011)

Stevie76 said:


> Can someone pm the address to me....cheers.


Just did.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

*MAGIC* said:


> You know where I am :chuckle:
> PM on its way


Same place as last year Robbie ? If not PM me. Might just bring the R33 !


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

*MAGIC* said:


> Address PM's coming to those on the list now.


Not received the PM mate.

Can you send me the address


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Last PM's sent.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Guys

Its looking like a dry day so fingers crossed it stays that way.

Robbie


----------



## peterpeter (Feb 24, 2008)

Would loved to have come to this
Have a great day
Those coming from Kent watch for a black
Gtr going in the opposite direction

Tif


----------



## Nick1 (Nov 11, 2003)

*MAGIC* said:


> Hi Nick
> 
> Thanks for taking the time out to cover this forr the mag :clap:
> 
> ...


No problem mate, it's always good to come out to stuff like this

I will talk to you at the meet about the number of pages lol

See you in a bit


----------



## toffs gtr (Apr 16, 2012)

Sounds like its going to be a really good turn out, hope it goes well for MAGIC"S bbq hopefully some photos to follow later :wavey:


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Fingers crossed for good weather down there. Look forward to lots of pics and hopefully I'll make it to one later in the summer :thumbsup:


----------



## AK-500 (Sep 16, 2011)

Just got back, 
Big thanks to Robbie for putting the meet together.
Its was good to meet you all.  & to speak to everyone about all sorts of stuff.
I Have decided on what my plan of action is now in regards to mods.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Great day...Cheers Robbie:thumbsup: Good to catch up with some old faces and great meeting some new folks. 

Only drawback of the day I now know what I need next...horrible coming away with new costly ideas after these meets :runaway:


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Robbie, thanks for setting this up mate. It was great to meet some faces from the forum. 

Some great motors there and certainly given me some ideas for the future :smokin:

Who ever owns the white one with white brakes, they look the nutz ; )

Unfortunately I couldn't stick around long as I had to get my pal back and am just leaving for a wedding reception : ( Would have got there a little earlier but Goodwood was mental and it took ages to get in and even out lol.

David Yu, soz i didn't call mate but i see you entering Goodwood as I was leaving lol.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Thanks Robbie, great day!
I've posted a few pictures in the "Post Event Chat" section of the forum.


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Nice one Robbie, good to see it was well attended too mate.


----------



## 2010GTR (Oct 31, 2009)

lovely event thanks Robbie - enjoyed and meet up with some lovely people and saw awesome cars !


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

saucyboy said:


> David Yu, soz i didn't call mate but i see you entering Goodwood as I was leaving lol.


No prob, that was a real nightmare. Really annoyed I bothered now, should have just got up later and gone straight to Robbie's, car looked like it had done a forest special stage and it was clean this morning!

To rub salt into the wound, it didn't rain in Camberley all day...

Thanks Robbie and Ian for great food as usual and plenty of great people to catch up with and meet.
The finishing touches to Stealth Zilla are amazing, lots of photos and articles to come!


----------



## 2010GTR (Oct 31, 2009)

dont fret ur car was still awesome m8


----------



## knight-racer (Oct 14, 2003)

Very well organised Robbie and great turnout. Good to put a few names to faces too.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Thank you guys.

Always nice to hold a meet for such great people and put names to faces.

Here's to the next one :smokin:


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Just to add Robbie, great day and good to meet everyone. Thanks go to you and Ian for your efforts in organising another great meet. Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Good meet some new folk, but talking about the pros and cons of stage 5 turbos and carbon parts is only going to end one way...getting the wallet out 

Robbie, cheers for organising the day. See you for the correction detail later this month.

Anders


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Anders_R35 said:


> talking about the pros and cons of stage 5 turbos and carbon parts is only going to end one way...getting the wallet out
> 
> 
> Anders


I keep trying to talk myself out of both....it's not bloody working though :runaway: Was trying to tell the wife how much my life would be enriched if I got new turbo's and a full carbon pacK when i got home:chuckle:


----------



## dominic1 (Feb 16, 2012)

Many thanks ,food was good and more importantly the people were nice , had a very nice time , I echo David's comments should have sacked goodwood and come straight to your place , never got chance to say hello but I will next time, say hello to your next door neighbour , it's a small world ( he is in the same industry as me ) bad news meeting Ian ....... Going to cost me money now !!! I blame steve it's all his fault

Cheers all see you in Germany in oct 8/9 if any one is going


----------



## rb320ed (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks Robbie, good to meet so many folks and chat with people who know about the various options. Think I'm on the top of that slippery slope. . . .:chuckle:. . A call to Ian is on the cards :runaway:


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

dominic1 said:


> Many thanks ,food was good and more importantly the people were nice , had a very nice time , I echo David's comments should have sacked goodwood and come straight to your place , never got chance to say hello but I will next time say hello to your next door neighbour , it's a small world ( he is in the same industry as me ) bad news meeting Ian ....... Going to cost me money now !!! I blame steve it's all his fault
> 
> Cheers all see you in Germany in oct 8/9 if any one is going


:chuckle:...slippery slope...and it's a long way down it!


----------



## Tigerruss (Sep 5, 2008)

:thumbsup: :clap: many thanks Robbie for organising the event. Thought with the dodgy weather there'd have been a much poorer turnout but it was rammed. Great to see so many cars and guys from the forum.

Really loved Steve's orange/black interior and great to see and chat through other mods with the guys.

Roll on the next one in the sun


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks again for the invite Robbie great food and brilliant to meet up with everyone 
Kind Regards 
Iain


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Litchfield said:


> Thanks again for the invite Robbie great food and brilliant to meet up with everyone
> Kind Regards
> Iain



I know your very busy at work Iain and appriciate you taking the time out to come.

Thanks again to everyone that makes these meets such a success. :bowdown1:

Robbie


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Anders_R35 said:


> Good meet some new folk, but talking about the pros and cons of stage 5 turbos and carbon parts is only going to end one way...getting the wallet out
> 
> Robbie, cheers for organising the day. See you for the correction detail later this month.
> 
> Anders


What have you bought now???


----------



## dominic1 (Feb 16, 2012)

Do I win the prize for furtherest person to attend prize 234 miles away ...... Each way that is


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

dominic1 said:


> Do I win the prize for furtherest person to attend prize 234 miles away ...... Each way that is


Any excuse to have a drive in the GT-R !
Total dedication, :clap:


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

grahamc said:


> What have you bought now???


Nowt, but the shopping list is growing


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Stevie76 said:


> I keep trying to talk myself out of both....it's not bloody working though :runaway: Was trying to tell the wife how much my life would be enriched if I got new turbo's and a full carbon pacK when i got home:chuckle:


It's a matter of when, not if :thumbsup:


----------



## Nickgtr35 (Aug 13, 2011)

Special Thanks Robbie, great event, great food, great cars and great to talk to so many great enthusiasts. Love the orange car and seats. Well worth the 200 mile drive and no tickets. cheers Nick


----------



## ameen (Mar 8, 2012)

any pics robbie?? would have loved to drive down from aberdeen but im stuck offshore..
chopper this fri !


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

A few pics


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

More pics:


















































































































































































































































































































Robbie


----------



## ameen (Mar 8, 2012)

What a great turn out.. Some cracking gtr's..very nice indeed.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Gutted not to have been able to make it!


----------



## toffs gtr (Apr 16, 2012)

Great photos wish i could of got down there :bawling:
Hopefully next one il be there probably 3 to 4 hour each way but to get a full day in the r35 would be well worth it.


----------



## thunderball (Nov 28, 2011)

Well done Robbie, would have loved to have made the trip if I hadn't had a prior commitment, will be along to the next one ;-)

Is Iain's car sporting a prototype of his new front spoiler or is that a Mines one?


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

thunderball said:


> Well done Robbie, would have loved to have made the trip if I hadn't had a prior commitment, will be along to the next one ;-)
> 
> Is Iain's car sporting a prototype of his new front spoiler or is that a Mines one?


Mines:thumbsup:


----------



## thunderball (Nov 28, 2011)

Ah, thanks - very discreet.... and undoubtedly expensive!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Whos is the blue 35 wilth the Boll aak number plate?
I saw that driving through Crawley about 5 weeks ago.

Wish I could of made this event


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Some very ... interesting wraps there lol

Looks like a great turn out.

Lovely front splitter the mines, easy £6/7k.


----------



## NiallGTR (Aug 30, 2009)

i.e. ridiculously overpriced.


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

TREG said:


> Whos is the blue 35 wilth the Boll aak number plate?
> I saw that driving through Crawley about 5 weeks ago.
> 
> Wish I could of made this event


Tiss Mine!


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Wht colour wrap is Iain's?


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Henry 145 said:


> Wht colour wrap is Iain's?


Matt Silver....looks really smart.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Grimblin Gibbon said:


> Tiss Mine!




You were spotted mate.
I saw you go by whilst I was at a wedding in Crawley-exhaust sounded nice-what is it?


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

Love the GTR but i'd swap it for that gallardo in heart beat. 









Then sell it and buy 2 GTRs :chuckle:

Joking, seriously i think the gallardo is one of my favourite cars, just beautiful :bowdown1:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

maxxwaxx said:


> Love the GTR but i'd swap it for that gallardo in heart beat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I drove the 560 on a track about 3 weeks ago-got to say the 35 gear box is far better by a long way.


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

TREG said:


> You were spotted mate.
> I saw you go by whilst I was at a wedding in Crawley-exhaust sounded nice-what is it?


Acrapovic downpipes back!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Grimblin Gibbon said:


> Acrapovic downpipes back!



I always thought they were bike related?
Sounded perfect mate


----------



## Biggus (Aug 17, 2008)

maxxwaxx said:


> Love the GTR but i'd swap it for that gallardo in heart beat.


I had a Gallardo until I got the GTR :chuckle:

If Performance is your thing (like me), the GTR is the car to have for sure.

The Gallardo does look great though and the V10 engine noise is something I miss


----------

